# Buzzard Stick



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Started a new walking stick today - the Buzzard Stick - this is as far as I got today. It is hiking stick length.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking start. What do U have in mind to do with the split behind the head?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice piece of work. good to see a unusual subject matter looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Good looking start. What do U have in mind to do with the split behind the head?


I haven't thought that far ahead yet. The root wraps around the side that you don't see in the picture and it's really solid. The carving isn't intended to be a handle, just a decoration on the top. I guess I could fill it. If you are familiar with Nancy Tuttle's work, this is supposed to be in that vein.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is great when you can take advantage of the natural shape of a stick to incorporate our creations. Nice job.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks All, stay tuned for details as I figure out how I'm going to finish it up. One of my sons saw it last night and I got the impression he would really like to have it when I am finished.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I decided to simulate his skin with my wood burner. Between the pyrography and the first coat of linseed oil, he sure did turn dark!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I like it, the fact is it seems well proportioned and the way the beak overhangs the shank is a bonus to many people limit this which spoils the look

its just personnel preference


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Cobalt! I wish it hadn't turned so dark - it lost the contrast it originally had.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done! That is a very unquiet stick Rodnogdog.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks CV3. I still have to put a finish on it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Havnt you got a control switch on your wood burner?

just use a stiff brush on it, it will remove some of the carbon and sunlight will fade it in time and it will look better when used a lot like most things


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, my burner has excellent control and I always strive to avoid scorching the wood. It's the wood that turned dark when the oil was applied. This piece was collected from a creek bank and was colored by the soil, water and tannins from the decaying bark. It had dark stains on it in some areas and when I put the linseed oil on it, the whole root end of the stick turned very dark. In hind sight, I should have just put polyurethane on it without the linseed oil. Lesson learned on this one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like it dark. Nice job. I have had similar results from linseed oil. I had it turn a medium colored aspen stick black. Since then I have learned a valuable lesson from several members here, do a test piece. Or at a minimum a small area of the piece that can be sanded off. Anyway as I said I like the dark effect makes the vulture look more sinister!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Well done! That is a very unquiet stick Rodnogdog.


"Unquiet", that made me laugh. Thanks Randy! Unless I had cut his head off, that's the only thing that stick could have been.


----------

